# forum / subforum for management companies / agents



## AKA (27 Feb 2008)

Would it be possible to get a forum set up for management companies / agents?
People are posting on this topic in various forums - Buying and Selling, AskaboutLaw, Homes and Gardens. The consumerconnect forum is inadequate:

http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Ho..._feedback.html 
disjointed as there is no method for replying to individual posts.
posts are selected by emailing haveyoursay@consumerconnect.ie
no practical information and advice - just a list of experiences of management companies that aren’t working
Here are some of the topics that could be covered in this new forum: 
Management companies
oWhat are the responsibilities of a management company? Who decides this? 
oMemorandum and Articles of Association
oWhere to find information (only realising now that there’s a more comprehensive document on consumerconnect.ie, in addition to the simple consumer booklet ) 
Agents
oSteps to changing an agent (time frame etc.)
oListing of agents
oDealing with inadequate agents

Directors
oRemoving developer directors
oAssigning resident directors and implications 
oDirectors maintaining a share of dwellings 
Fees
oAgreeing proposed budget with agent
oGetting directors to approve it (this doesn’t have to occur at AGM as we found out)
oEnsuring agent carries out approved work within budget and doesn’t just carry out work on a first-come first-served request by residents. 
Getting council to take in charge estate
oWho to contact in the council?
oFull vs. Partial – what can they take over?
oHouses only
oMixed developments - Houses /Apartments 
oRural vs. Urban (e.g. Dublin City Council cut grass but Meath Co Co won’t. Res. assoc. must continue to collect fees for this. In one unmanaged estate some residents were claiming that because they didn’t live in front of the green they shouldn’t pay and there was a stand-off)
oShould developer pass common areas to management company or directly to the council?
oDisbanding the management company -houses only and mixed estates of apts / houses

Misc
oAGM
oEGM
oVoting rights
oHow to change Memorandum and Articles of Association 
Management companies that are struck off

Non-paying residents
oName and shame (web site / leaflet drop)
oLegal action (implications if changing agent)
oObtaining list of paid residents from agent
oShould res. assoc monitor houses for sale to ensure agent collects payment prior to sale 
oDeveloper not paying fee for his share 
Buying a house in a managed estate
oWhat to check 
oTips 
Changes in legislation

Multi-phase estates with multiple developers/builders and management companies
oTwo management companies in the same estate
oDoes next phase of houses / apts get their own management company? i.e. Are our 2 existing management companies closed or do we accept more houses? Does this affect us changing agent? 
Experiences


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Mar 2008)

Hi AKA

Thanks for the suggestion.

As you have done a lot of work on this proposal, I have set up a forum to see if it takes off. 

Would you like to do a few key posts on the subject? Even a simple useful links thread would be helpful.

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (11 Mar 2008)

Good idea and good work AKA; three seems to be a demand for information and a bit of a vacuum "out there".


----------



## shesells (11 Mar 2008)

Brilliant idea and plenty of posts already!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Mar 2008)

AKA and others

Are you happy with the title and description of the forum? 

I think this is a good forum for people who have questions specific to buying an apartment or house in a managed estate. Or should they be in Mortgages and House buying? 

Brendan


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Mar 2008)

I think the forum is fantastic. People buying in a managed estate have particular issues to be adressed that are better served (for them and for future reference) in this forum. 

It's a great forum, thanks


----------



## shesells (16 Mar 2008)

The issues of living in a managed development only really begin after you move in. I've yet to meet anyone who realised just how living in such a development would affect them. So I think this forum is in the right place - thanks!


----------



## DianeC401 (8 May 2008)

Deleted. Will repost


----------



## Complainer (22 Sep 2008)

This new website from the National Consumer Agency might be of interest;

[broken link removed]


----------



## AKA (2 Mar 2009)

*Owners subsidising developers*

Interesting read:

[broken link removed]


----------



## AKA (2 Mar 2009)

*Useful links*

*Apartment Owners Forum*
[broken link removed]

*Dublin City Council's Help for Private Apartment Owners*
[broken link removed]
*
Taking in Charge Policies*


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2009)

Why did we lose this as a separate forum?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2009)

We didn't.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=107640


----------



## Yorrick (26 Mar 2009)

Don't worry Brendan. I thought it had disappeared as well but have found it again. It is a very good forum


----------

